# A=Basin sat



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

anybody wanna carpool A-Basin sat? from Glenwood.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not going, but be sure to stop by the Drinko de Mayo party my buddy Jay is throwing on the Beach- should be 4-5 cars strong, kegs, grill, ect.....


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Exactly where I'm headed!


----------

